# Group / shop rides around Alexandria, VA?



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of any early morning rides - A/B+ that take place in Alexandria, VA? I will be there on business Thurs - Sat and will be able to bring my bike. Would like to get a ride or two in if possible. 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Jun 14, 2006)

Call up Freshbikes or google Squandra Coppi they put on a Tuesday and Thursday ride. There is also a Wednesday night right out of Wakefield that is very fast from what I hear that Potomac Velo Club puts on I believe.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

ChrisJ83 said:


> Call up Freshbikes or google Squandra Coppi they put on a Tuesday and Thursday ride. There is also a Wednesday night right out of Wakefield that is very fast from what I hear that Potomac Velo Club puts on I believe.



Thank you very helpful leads.


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Jun 14, 2006)

Not a problem. Pretty good coming from a mountain biker huh? Haha. Enjoy sir!


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

ChrisJ83 said:


> Call up Freshbikes or google Squandra Coppi they put on a Tuesday and Thursday ride. There is also a Wednesday night right out of Wakefield that is very fast from what I hear that Potomac Velo Club puts on I believe.


PVC member here....the Wed thing is our annual summer [email protected] MOUNTAIN BIKE series....Tues & Thur out of Wakefield there is a *PPTC* ride called SpeedWorks...I think the Tues ride is more geared towards the faster guys, but I know on Thurs there are multiple levels of rides ranging from eye-bleeding to casual and conversational. The speed of the Thurs eye-bleeding group depends on whether a big race coming up that weekend or not. Still faster than what I can do regardless.

I usually get dropped fairly quickly and end up with an 18-19mph average over 25 miles...some days the eye-bleeding group will average 23-24mph.

My track from last week...first two miles were my lackluster warmup, course starts from the Braddock Rd intersection: PPTC Speedworks - Annandale, Fairfax County, US


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Quick Follow up*

Ended up riding alone from National Harbor to Mt. Vernon via the GW bike path. Very cool. Just to say I rode to Mt. Vernon was great. Took it at moderate pace. Last thing I wanted to do is mess up someone's commute to work. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

That's a decent ride. You shoulda tried going north as well through Old Town and up past national airport into Georgetown.


----------

